# Pictures of my scaley children!



## tora (Aug 28, 2011)

Okay, so I figured I'd start a picture thread. Should I upload baby pictures of my b&w? I'll just post a few to start till I can take some better ones. 


Here's some older pictures of my b&w from a high white pairing. She still has a loooot of yellow on her, but not so much orange. It's neat, her yellow spots now look exactly like little flowers, the center is a bright yellow and the surrounding scales are like a creamy yellow. 
Right now she's about 38".



















Here is my AA. He's about 43". He's got such gorgeous coloring. Ignore the pink collar, it's all I had that fit his fat neck lol. I have a harness coming in next week. 





















Aaaand here's the baby red. I don't have too many pictures of him yet. 








Here's some mixed photos.


----------



## james.w (Aug 28, 2011)

That yellow on your B&W is amazing. Your AA looks alot like mine. They all look really good.


----------



## tora (Aug 28, 2011)

james.w said:


> That yellow on your B&W is amazing. Your AA looks alot like mine. They all look really good.



Thanks! I love the rusty coloring my AA has going on. 
I need to get new pics of my b&w and her pretty colors.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Aug 28, 2011)

your red looks just like mine same color beautiful


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 28, 2011)

that all american is awesome!


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 28, 2011)

You have some beautiful GUs there, thanks for sharing.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 29, 2011)

beautiful tegus. That yellow color is beautiful I have never seen that before. How does the collar work Tonka is aout 40" and 13 pounds and pulls a complete hissy fit if I try to put on a harness.


----------



## tora (Aug 29, 2011)

It works just fine! He's not the sort of gu to bolt, though, which is why I trust him with only that on. It holds him in place if I need to pick him up, and his jowels make sure the collar stays on even if he tries to drag it around and take it off.


----------



## reptastic (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey are all of our tegus siblings lol? Rayne and midna are clutchmates and storm and your al aa are 1/2 siblings, its cool, and they look great


----------



## tora (Aug 29, 2011)

Haha I guess so! Thanks.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Aug 29, 2011)

Great photos. Your tegus are so pretty.


----------



## babyyitslove (Aug 29, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! I just LOVE them!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 29, 2011)

_Very nice,..  I'm glad Oscar went to someone on the forums._


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 4, 2012)

Looks like these beautiful tegus are for sale on Fauna. They look great! Good luck with them.


----------



## chelvis (Mar 4, 2012)

I just saw that too. I am interested in the female B&W she is gorgeous. Sent you a message just a minute ago.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow her female b/w is a clutchmate of raynes,


----------



## rcada916 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi i was interested in the all american male tegu would you take 200 for him ? Also could you send recent pics? thank you


----------



## reptastic (Mar 9, 2012)

I think you have to contact her through fauna, she hasn't been on here in quite a while


----------

